

Branson announces one year paid paternity leave for 0.2% of his employees - snowy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/10/richard-branson-has-announced-a-great-paid-leave-policy-for-2-percent-of-his-workers/?tid=pm_business_pop_b

======
M8
This is funny in a sad way:

 _" One example from Facebook: complimentary egg freezing packages, valued up
to $30,000."_

